# ADSL 2+ is here



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/5439/adsl2zx5.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

its showing the same for me .. but downstream is still 2048


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

^^This picture is from my brothers modem.I still have ADSL 1.Don't know why haven't they ugraded me to ADSL 2+.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ you guys got two seperate Dataone lines :O .. both are 2MBPS?


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

^^Yes


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2007)

Your SNR is very low, how are you even connected


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

^^My brother's line will stabilize in a few days..lemme see if it does...well one of the features of ADSL 2+ is that it can maintain high speeds at low SNR.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

its not here till date
which city are you in?


----------



## indian_samosa (Nov 30, 2007)

Dude I think the modem syncs with the dslam and uses whichever modulation it wants.As I have seen sometimes it shows T1 or G.dmt ....right now I have disabled all except the adsl2+ ...and its now using that modulation.

*maxupload.com/img/F15380CB.jpg

*maxupload.com/img/521B58AB.jpg

On other note ... my friend/neighbour has a different type of modem and his download shows 11000+ kbps and his download snr is like 6 or something... and he gets exactly 2 Mbps (256KBps) on his line.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

Please quote your city name also


----------



## indian_samosa (Nov 30, 2007)

I was implying that its nothing new what harvik is talking about ..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 30, 2007)

No big deal yaar, i guess anyone on Dataone can set their ADSL mode to ADSL 2+. But the but disturbing fact is the 8190 downstream speed as seen on the first screenie. Have they started upgrading subscribers to 8mbps?? What speed are u getting Harvik780 ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 30, 2007)

@Harvick, just to let you know, ADSL2+ has been here for a long time now. The connection on which BSNL is providing 2Mbps on is ADSL2+. ADSL2+ has a theoretical speed of upto 24Mbps. It's been just limited to 2Mbps due to low bandwidth infrastructure. Ever since BSNL has been providing broadband, it has been using ADSL2+ with DMT modulation.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

My DSL Modem Status



> Status SHOWTIME
> Mode ADSL2+
> Type
> 
> ...


now what does this mean ??

how do i port forward my modem for faster torrent download .. anyone ?? any links ??


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> @Harvick, just to let you know, ADSL2+ has been here for a long time now. The connection on which BSNL is providing 2Mbps on is ADSL2+. ADSL2+ has a theoretical speed of upto 24Mbps. It's been just limited to 2Mbps due to low bandwidth infrastructure. Ever since BSNL has been providing broadband, it has been using ADSL2+ with DMT modulation.


Then why am i not able to set my modem modulation to any other than G.Dmt and G.Lite.
Both me and my brother have the same modem.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Then why am i not able to set my modem modulation to any other than G.Dmt and G.Lite.
> Both me and my brother have the same modem.


same case here

```
Modem Status
	
Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	512
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	2048
US Margin 	  	26
DS Margin 	  	22
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL_G.dmt
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	33
US Line Attenuation 	  	22
Peak Cell Rate 	  	1207 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	0
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	1
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
```


ps thanks for pm


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 30, 2007)

Guys try the following link to estimate the possible downstream speeds u can achieve in an ADSL connection.

*212.23.23.177/ADSL/default.aspx


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Guys try the following link to estimate the possible downstream speeds u can achieve in an ADSL connection.
> 
> *212.23.23.177/ADSL/default.aspx


Got 7.15Mb/s on ADSL1 and 16Mb/sec for ADSL2+ for me.
7Mb/s on ADSL1 and 16/sec for ADSL2+ for my brother.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 30, 2007)

> We estimate that if using a rate adaptive up to 8Mbps service your maximum line speed will be:*6603Kbps*
> 
> If you are on a Max product, that uses the IP Profile system (sometimes called BRAS Data Rate) if you maintain the above line speed for 3 days or more your IP Profile would be set to: *5.5Mbps*
> 
> ...



i used 
Current Line Sync (connection) speed in Kilo bits per second (Kbps):2048
Downstream Line Attenuation (dB) : 33 
Noise Margin, sometimes referred to as Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR) 22

i hope i used correct values


----------



## RCuber (Nov 30, 2007)

> We estimate that if using a rate adaptive up to 8Mbps service your maximum line speed will be:  8128Kbps
> 
> If you are on a Max product, that uses the IP Profile system (sometimes called BRAS Data Rate) if you maintain the above line speed for 3 days or more your IP Profile would be set to:  7.15Mbps
> 
> ...


Current Line Sync (connection) speed in Kilo bits per second (Kbps)2046

Downstream Line Attenuation (dB)32

Noise Margin, sometimes referred to as Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR)31.5


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/7104/calyh9.jpg


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

hehe you all are lucky dawgs 

MTNL upgraded my speeds to 2046\256kbps(down\up) a few days ago,the connection wasn't stable,I complained a lot,they,instead of changing my line and doing other things,reduced my down speeds to 288kbps!!Thsi sux.Now I am surviving on 288kbps and you all are talking about 8mbps.I feel like killing MTNL.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 30, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Then why am i not able to set my modem modulation to any other than G.Dmt and G.Lite.
> Both me and my brother have the same modem.


Can you refer back to my last post? It says that the modulation type used is DMT which includes G.Dmt. Whatever modulation your router uses should be compatible with the DSLAM modulation and BSNL's DSLAMs use DMT Modulation.



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Guys try the following link to estimate the possible downstream speeds u can achieve in an ADSL connection.
> 
> *212.23.23.177/ADSL/default.aspx


Guys, please don't use this link. It's meant to estimate the speed for UK customers who are running the DSL MAX package which is rolled out by BT(British Telecom). Although you will get resuls if you put in values because it's just an estimate calculation tool, still, it's not meant for reference for those who are on BT's DSL MAX.

Once again, please don't be confused. ADSL 2+ has been the technology behind BSNL's broadband ever since it launched. It's not something new. The 8Mbps trials that are being carried out are on the same ADSL2+ technology. It's just that some modems will say ADSL while others will say ADSL2+.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks but I have set my modulation to T1.413 for now.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 30, 2007)

I think that BSNL is shifting to Rate adaptive ADSL connections.
I opted to surrender the BSNL rented ADSL modem Huawei MT 800 since I  have my own Netgear DG834G modem/router/accesspoint.By mistake (?????) the Commercial officer ordered disconnection of my Broadband connection. I had to live with it from 21 to 27th Nov, when finally the Broadband connection was restored after I made a hue and cry and sounded the top officials of BSNL on their negligent act. But ever since the connection was restored I have noted that my Netgear modem gives out the following statistics.
ADSL Link​Downstream​Upstream​Connection Speed​4902 kbps​509 kbps​Line Attenuation​51 db​13 db​Noise Margin​2 db​21 db​

With my old connection the  corresponding readings were more or less as follows
Connection speeds  2048Kbps/256 Kbps
Line attenuation       48db/28db 
Noise margin           22db /22db
I was more concerned about the downstream noise margin which now varies from 0db to 10 db.(most of the time 6 db) At such low noise margin I expected that the connection would drop frequently but surprisingly the connection has never dropped during the last 36 hours since the new connection.The only thing I had observed is that the speeds are never consistent. Sometimes it drops to as low as 200Kbps but most of the time it is around 800Kbps.
Alarmed I made a quick websearch on 27th night itself and came to know about the MaxDSL. Here is the link   *www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/maxdsl2.htm
It is now quite obvious that BSNL is now changing over to the Rate adaptive MaxDSL which is just a variation of the ADSL2+. Low SNR margin  is to be expected for this type of connection.I also understand that it takes about ten days for the ADSL system to stabilise and fix up the maximum possible download speed for the particular line.
Today the JTO visited my residence to collect the BSNL modem and I queried him on the very low SNR margin of the line. He had no clue whatsoever!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

^^err...a very noobish question to you all--does the line itself determines the max. down speeds that it can sustain and then fix up on that?I mean my down speeds is now 288kbps(connection is very stable now) after about a week of having a very unstable 2mbps speeds.What can I do now except for calling dumba&&es over at MTNL callcanters(I don't trust MTNL at all,they're all incompetent)?

edit:will purchasing the abovesaid router help(over MTNL's default router,some crappy U2-304R2)?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 30, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> I think that BSNL is shifting to Rate adaptive ADSL connections.
> I opted to surrender the BSNL rented ADSL modem Huawei MT 800 since I  have my own Netgear DG834G mode  ....................................................................  SL system to stabilise and fix up the maximum possible download speed for the particular line.
> Today the JTO visited my residence to collect the BSNL modem and I queried him on the very low SNR margin of the line. He had no clue whatsoever!!!!!!!



BSNL is testing the 8Mbps service which is rate Adaptive but it's not going to be know by the name MaxDSL. That is the name of the product released by BT like the name Dataone that BSNL uses for it's broadband.

But when the connection means rate adaptive it doesn't mean that the connection speed will keep varying always. It's going to be adaptive only during the testing phase after which your speed will be fixed.

I guess it's better I write an article on how these things work to avoid confusion 



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^err...a very noobish question to you all--does the line itself determines the max. down speeds that it can sustain and then fix up on that?I mean my down speeds is now 288kbps(connection is very stable now) after about a week of having a very unstable 2mbps speeds.What can I do now except for calling dumba&&es over at MTNL callcanters(I don't trust MTNL at all,they're all incompetent)?
> 
> edit:will purchasing the abovesaid router help(over MTNL's default router,some crappy U2-304R2)?



Well, there are a million reasons why the connection can be unstable but yes, the line conditions do affect the maximum possible speed. Things like SNR and line attenuation play ver important roles in maximum possible speed.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 30, 2007)

^^Basically the maximum speed that you can get on your line in any ADSL connection  depends upon the line( Its length from the exchange to your residence, its thickness responsible for signal attenuation and the noise present on it).Most service providers will deny an ADSL connection to you if they determine that your line cannot sustain the minimum assured  speed or a reasonably good speed.While the distance and thickness of the line do not vary, the noise is a variable.In maxdsl , if you read the link provided , you may understand that the DSLAM at the exchange and your modem take into account the variations of noise level and fix the optimum speed for your particular line.Atleast that is what I understand


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> ^^Basically the maximum speed that you can get on your line in any ADSL connection  depends upon the line( Its length from the exchange to your residence, its thickness responsible for signal attenuation and the noise present on it).Most service providers will deny an ADSL connection to you if they determine that your line cannot sustain the minimum assured  speed or a reasonably good speed.While the distance and thickness of the line do not vary, the noise is a variable.In maxdsl , if you read the link provided , you may understand that the DSLAM at the exchange and your modem take into account the variations of noise level and fix the optimum speed for your particular line.Atleast that is what I understand


Thanks for your concern but I'm already working with MaxDSL for several BT clients like Tiscali, Pipex, Thus and Demon. That is why I was asking if I needed to write an article on this since it seems like all the similar related technologies are coming to India.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 1, 2007)

@cyrus, my last post was more specifically to the devil himself. Glad to know that you work for Maxdsl.I had only given my observation that the speed right now keeps varying.But I have understood the process and have clearly mentioned that after the training period of ten days the speed may be fixed.At this point of time there is no specific name for the BSNL's rate adaptive technology used and so no harm if we call it by the only reference known at this point of time - MaxDSL . Going through this thread, you may appreciate that none had a clue about this rate adaptive ADSL technology and I had given all a reference article on MaxDSL and through that the working of the rate adaptive ADSL, specifically clearing the confusion regarding the low downstream noise margin. I myself was confused three days ago There is no need for any new articles if articles on the subject already exist. So you may give reference to such articles.BTW there is no more Dataone. Effective 01 Nov 2007 it is just BSNL Broadband


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> @cyrus, my last post was more specifically to the devil himself. Glad to know that you work for Maxdsl.I had only given my observation that the speed right now keeps varying.But I have understood the process and have clearly
> 
> .............
> ..........................
> ...



But, your post was actually pointing to mine, so that's the reason I replied 

Anyways, as you might notice, I've been mentioning in my posts not to compare this with MaxDSL as the 8Mbps implementation might be completely different in India. So, lets keep these comparisons clear of doubts till BSNL comes out with some technical details.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 1, 2007)

ya, by the time I posted a reply to devil you had come inbetween the devil and the deep sea and I did not see


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

G.DMT mode and d/l is 2048kbps u/l is 512kbps
SNR for d/l is 25 and u/l is 22kbps
upstream attenuation 21.5 dB downstream *40.0 dB* <==too much!

No BW increase.i am getting a constant 1.75mbps speed in daytime and in night it goes upto 1.84 Mbps.have to satisfy with this  
No 8mbps test or nothing here.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

40dB attenuation is alright.65dB and above is not acceptable.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

^so if lesser attenuation for eg:20dB means some more BW?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 1, 2007)

Yep @praka123,I presume that if attenuation is less you may perhaps get a more consistent speed rather than increased speed in the fixed rate system since there is no feedback of this info to the ADSL system. Before my BB was disconnected by BSNL (on 21 Nov), I was getting more or less the same readings as yours and the speed was also consistent.When they reconnected on 27 Nov, I got the different readings and what was particularly alarming was the low SNR margin of 6db and its variation.That drove me into the research mode that gave the clue of the rate adaptive ADSL technology where such low SNR margins are to be expected.(The SNR margin is the difference between the actual signal level in db and the noise level in db in the line and the system as I understand tries to keep this margin at the default 6db level by a feedback of this info to the ADSL system.) As I said even the BSNL staff dealing with external installation are totally unaware of this, much less the customers.May be slowly all lines will get connected to this rate adaptive technology.(As Cyrus the Virus rightly pointed out MaxDSL is the brand name of the BT services in UK, and he had opined that the implementation of the rate adaptive technology by BSNL might be different.I presume that the fundamental principles will remain the same) I shall wait for the supposed ten day training period to be over, check and report whether the speed gets fixed & consistent. Right now I am on day 5.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 1, 2007)

^^
nice feedback
keep updated however my max upstream/downstream is still 2048/512


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^He also made my confusion clarified but What i have seen is that BSNL employees are not updating every users download speed.Maybe they are too lazy to do so or maybe i should wait for cyrus_the_virus to explain why not I saw 2048 Ds on my friend's ADSL line and 8064 Ds on my ADSL line with the same modem.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^He also made my confusion clarified but What i have seen is that BSNL employees are not updating every users download speed.Maybe they are too lazy to do so or maybe i should wait for cyrus_the_virus to explain why not I saw 2048 Ds on my friend's ADSL line and 8064 Ds on my ADSL line with the same modem.


As you would agree, the modem doesn't make a difference here. So, the only thing that differs is the line. Now, because this is India do you think BSNL is going to run 2 technologies on the same DSLAM or same exchanges with different DSLAM parallely at the same time? The answer is no. However, to clarify this. ADSL2+ technology doesn't mean that it cannot be 2Mbps. ADSL2+ technology varies upto 24Mbps theoretically. So, don't be confused that your friend is on ADSL and your line on ADSL2+. It's the same for both of you which is ADSL2+.

However, the reason that we all are getting 2Mbps is because it's capped at 2Mbps which means all our lines are set to a maximum of 2Mbps although they can handle more. That is why, they are NOT going to run around changing everybody's line to upgrade to 8Mbps. It's going to be the same line. The change that is going to happen is that the DSLAM are going to *"Let Loose"* the ADSL lines which means they are going to run at maximum possible stable speed on your line which means, it's going to push your telephone line to it's limits. Now this is where people who have not so good a line are going to see maybe 2-3Mbps while those with good lines will see 7-8Mbps. The process of 'letting loose' is beyond the scope of this post to explain in detail.

However, I have to say that the words 'Rate Adaptive' is a bit more complicated and not just related to the SNR. There is lot more happening in the backend and I must warn you that if lines are switched to rate adaptive, some line which are already stable on 2Mbps might see speeds as low as 256-512Kbps..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

i have my huawei mt 880 modem showing ADSL earlier(a year before) and i updated to custom firmware for MT882.it made much difference,and from that time it showed  ADSL State :Show Time earlier it was someother thing :forgot:
Now in the modem info page it is shown:
* Output Power:11.7 dB*
^^^what is it?is this value good.already SNR~25 downstream 
and which one shud i enable out of below options:
 EC/FDM Mode: I have FDM mode enabled after i read about FDM(Freq Div Multiplexing) Does it have any impact on speed?by default it was set as "EC"( [SIZE=-1]echo cancellation[/SIZE])
also BitSwap=enabled  I donno much about all these.help pls.

please clarify  also my modem is 1.5+ yrs old given by bsnl.does using a new modem gives better speed.my modem is already hacked to give equivalant performance to that of MT882


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

Guys, stop worrying about marginal changes in SNR or modulation types unless you have problems with the line. If you're on 2Mbps and getting a througput of anywhere between 1-2Mbps, stop worrying about all this. All these are marginal things and won't make a change as of now. It will make a lot of difference once lines are freed to run at max potential. So, stop worrying about this now if you're already having a decent stable line with ok speed.

If you have an unstable line, that's a different issue.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

> lines are freed to run at max potential


^already underground cables are connected to a box in house wall.from their line is connected to phone.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^already underground cables are connected to a box in house wall.from their line is connected to phone.



Are yaar, like I mentioned in my previous post. There is lot of technical things that happen for 'Letting loose' ADSL. It's really out of scope to mention all those here. However, one thing I can tell you is that it's not just about the underground cabling. They have to add additional technologies to the DSLAM and makes changes in it and BRAS etc for ADSL to run at max potential. If they let loose now without implementing all the backend, then we all are going to go loose because of the instability


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

> To circumvent such echo in full duplex systems, one of two methods may be applied. The first method is frequency division multiplexing (FDM), which may be defined as a multiplexing technique that uses different frequencies to combine multiple streams of signals for transmission over a communications medium. More particularly, forward and reverse streams of signals travelling in opposite directions occupy different portions of the frequency spectrum, with the effect that they can be easily separated in frequency at the receivers through a variety of signal processing techniques. FDM is not bandwidth efficient because it does not make full use of available bandwidth. The second method is echo cancellation, which allows forward and reverse signals to occupy overlapping frequency bands. A copy of the echo signal is reconstructed and subsequently subtracted at the affected receiver. Current echo cancellation techniques have been burdened in many applications by too much computational power and inferior speed performance rendering them undesirable.


 *www.patentstorm.us/patents/6853626-description.html
So,I have to choose as it seems to be better at the moment 
I'll reply back if any changes in  * Output Power:11.7 dB 
*


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 1, 2007)

Praka123's questions are too technical that I shall keep away  and leave it to the man on field Cyrus.

But to the earlier query why not all are put on the rate adaptive mode, my simple answer will be that to effect this technique, more add-ons to the DSLAMs will be required. So those connected to the Older DSLAMs will continue to be on the capped mode, while those getting connected to the newer DSLAMs will perhaps be on the rate-adaptive mode.( I do not know whether these add-ons are integral to the DSLAM or can be outfitted to the older DSLAMs and what is the BSNL policy on implementing this rate-adaptive mode.What BSNL is doing continues to be a mystery! )

Those who are more technically-minded can go through the  link already posted 
*www.kitz.co.uk/adsl/maxdsl2.htm 
and other links therein.(but please read rate-adaptive DSL wherever it is MaxDSL )

This article clearly brings out what Cyrus has stated in his post. I quote "It is also anticipated that speed variations will be much greater particularly during peak periods due to factors such as exchange congestion etc. In fact BTw even warn that at peak times speeds may be the similar to an equivalent 2Mb fixed rate service." I also faintly remember to have read somewhere that it can even go to as low as 256Kbps (not sure though - me cramming too much into my little head )

Hmmmm...............what Cyrus says is true. Don't break your head. I was living peacefully with the "capped" line and BSNL has unnecessarily put me in the "nervous mode" by their "adaptive mode"


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 3, 2007)

my modulation was changed to adsnl2+ today morning but my speeds is reduced & SNR has also dropped to 13 which was 26 previously
Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	509
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	2042
US Margin 	  	24
DS Margin 	  	13
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL_2plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	37
US Line Attenuation 	  	20
Peak Cell Rate 	  	1200 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	0
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	5
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved

*www.speedtest.net/result/208340671.png


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 3, 2007)

^^Wait a few days and see if your connection has stability issues.If you read the above posts u'll find that SNR drops when on ADSL2+.
Try forcing the modulation in the modem and see if there are any differences.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 3, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^Wait a few days and see if your connection has stability issues.If you read the above posts u'll find that SNR drops when on ADSL2+.
> Try forcing the modulation in the modem and see if there are any differences.


yes getting stability issues, connection terminates in mid way, i can't stay connected for more than 1hr

damm, at present stopped downloading at night, i am not able to downanything


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 3, 2007)

Use software reconnect to connect whenever ur disconnected.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 3, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> my modulation was changed to adsnl2+ today morning but my speeds is reduced & SNR has also dropped to 13 which was 26 previously


U mean it changed automatically or u enforced the change?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

err...guys my madulation type is adsl2+ since maybe 3-4 months but still i can't get 2mbps what is the problem.called mtnl monkeys ,as expected, they had no clue what I was saying.HELP.
Should I change it or is it automatically configured?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 3, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> U mean it changed automatically or u enforced the change?


automatically changed 

check my previous post in the same thread for previous values


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

i have tinkered with adsl-settings and now my snr is as below: 
aDSL link speed:
upload:512kbps
download:2048kbps
SNR:19 dB(upload)
SNR:28.5 dB(download)

Attenuation:21.5 dB(upload),39.0 dB(download) 

my new adsl-settings which i tried by trial n error method:
 ADSL Modulation:T1.413
 EC/FDM Mode:EC
BitSwap:Enable
____________________________
this settings fine for me


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 4, 2007)

@praka123,
what upload speed do u get.

mine was 50 kBps max. it now hovers around 40kBps max


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

getting 60KB/S.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

upload:256kbps
download:288kbps
SNR:20dB(upload)
SNR:40.5 dB(download)

Attenuation:16.5 dB(upload),31.5 dB(download) 


My stats.I changed to adsl yesterday night but when I logged in again today it was adsl2+ again.I don't why I am not getting 2mbps speeds.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

ur SNR is too good!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 4, 2007)

^^my speeds are excellent too  288kbps down and 256kbps up.dammit.

I never face a disconnection for even 1 second with this speed but at 2mbps it only stays connected for 4hours per day.I dunno what to do I was planning to opt for night unlimited connection in January but looks like i'll have to take full unlimited which sux.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 4, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> getting 60KB/S.


 seemes like the "tweaks" paid off, nice job!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 4, 2007)

what tweaks?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^post no.53 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=679463&postcount=53


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 5, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^post no.53
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=679463&postcount=53


lol i read that before but in my case


> ADSL Modulation:T1.413


(CANNOT select, the adsl link does not glow )
]





> EC/FDM Mode:EC
> BitSwap:Enable



Not present, in router UI

my router is D-link GLB 502T

How to interpret your ADSL Line Stats?
Many users are currently asking how they can find out if they will be able to get higher speeds. One of the more accurate ways of finding out is asking your ISP to perform a WOOSH test which will advise your ISP of your line "Loop Loss" and SNR Margin. Most ISPs are reluctant to perform these tests due to the time element involved, unless it¡¯s for fault diagnosis.

However you should be able to get line stats from your modem / router yourself. The figures you are looking for are Attenuation and the SNR (noise) Margin. Both of these figures are measured in decibels (dB).


*www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=21


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for the link gaurish.Even according to this guide my line is good enough to run at 2mbps but i still don't get it .

Exchange is just 1km away.damn mtnl.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ i think the attenuation value and SNR margin has to do something with ur speed.
@gary:I have this old Huawei MT880 modem whose firmware i updated to that of MT882's.this gave me much faster performance and stability(I did this on last year May or June itself ) and I think ur modem also have this options and  details,search advanced options.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^called the idiots again,forwarded the complaint and gave me a c.no.Aww good not again.I am depressed.I gotta get some cocaine.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 11, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ i think the attenuation value and SNR margin has to do something with ur speed.
> @gary:I have this old Huawei MT880 modem whose firmware i updated to that of MT882's.this gave me much faster performance and stability(I did this on last year May or June itself ) and I think ur modem also have this options and  details,search advanced options.


there not much options


----------

